
Emacs on the iPhone (2014) [video] - shizzy0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2NBTOZnEy8
======
dparen12
Note that with tbodt's excellent ish app
([https://ish.app/](https://ish.app/)), you can get a _real_ emacs
installation on the iPhone. I made a quick writeup on it
([https://dp12.github.io/posts/tippinglikeits1989](https://dp12.github.io/posts/tippinglikeits1989)).

~~~
saagarjha
> It segfaults on executables of any real size

Is this just in iSH, or a bug in Radare in general?

~~~
MaxLeiter
Probably an OOM (very limited shared memory available)

------
lbj
I love emacs more than most, but Jesus Christ

------
TBurette
Around the same time I wrote a package for Emacs that would run a webserver
within emacs so that you could interact with it remotely from a mobile
browser: [http://thomasburette.com/take-off/](http://thomasburette.com/take-
off/) . Since every action you can perform in emacs is just a piece of elisp
code you can easily send any command to emacs. The input method on mobile
however is another story.

Pretty useless in practice but it was interesting to delve into the emacs
source from the elisp code down to the c text rendering part.

------
melling
Wonder if the chorded key input problem could eventually be solved with Google
Soli gestures like those on the new Pixel phones:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20908083/google-
pixel-4-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20908083/google-
pixel-4-project-soli-radar-motion-sense-explainer)

------
drewolbrich
Thanks for posting. I love this kind of deadpan parody video.

